

Beastie Boys Sued Over Infringing Audio Samples After Death of Member - DiabloD3
http://allhiphop.com/2012/05/07/beastie-boys-hit-with-lawsuit-over-track-on-pauls-boutique/

======
marklindhout
Love this comment: “Or they blew all their money on bitches and dope, and now
need to extort money from a band that actually mattered in the course of
history.”

Still... What sad state this world is in...

------
untog
Actually, the article clearly says that they were sued _before_ his death, not
after.

